# Late Fall Options with uncapped honey



## Jwitzen1 (May 10, 2015)

I used my refractometer to check the moisture of uncapped honey that I have. The water % is 21.2% 

I do not have calibration fluid, however tested capped and bottled honey I have from the spring and it is 17%. 

I have read some threads and saw that ppl are putting it in rooms with a dehumidifier. 

The honey did not shake out when I pulled frames from the hive. 

I have 3 questions:

1) If this has been off the hive for 2 weeks, is this still safe for consumption if I can lower moisture content to 18%?

How long does it take for honey to ferment or form mold? The honey maybe is slightly watery, but it did not taste like it spoiled. 

2) Do I keep them in supers and reduce moisture then spin? Spin and put bucket in a room with a dehumidifier?

Or if it is deemed that the honey is unsafe and should not be used

3) What do I do with the uncapped honey in the supers that have not been spun at this time of the season? Store/return to hive? Thanks. 


John


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Honey in the comb with a high moisture content does not need to be thought of as "unsafe". It is just likely to ferment, given time, which still does not equate to "unsafe". A few people I know prefer to take their honey in fermented form to help their stomach issues. I, myself, have consumed a bottle of honey that had fermented, and I'm still around and didn't get sick either from it. 

To address your questions, I have heard of others lowering the moisture content in uncapped honey with a dehumidifier in the room for a certain amount of time, with the room at a certain temperature. Hopefully more people will chime in with their actual experiences. You can also mix the higher water content honey with the lower water content honey to get a blend that is at the 18%.


----------

